# The police have had some tasty motors over the years!



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm sure there'll be something Iconic from everybody's childhood! For me it's the Vauxhall Senators!

http://policecaruk.com/50YearsMotorwayPolicing/50YearsMotorwayPolicing.html

Some lovely Rovers, Jags and other British metal too though!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Great link :thumb: Interesting stuff and some great photos. Love the old BSA Plod bikes, look like they're sat in a dodgem car.
Hampshire always seemed to go their own way when it came to picking their stuff, first to use BMWs I think (wrong! Just checked... doh) they used Moto Guzzi bikes for a few years too, even tried a Harley at one time I believe.

It's the Mk2 Granadas that bring me out in a cold sweat. Much loved by the Devon and Cornwall Dibble at the time, they were S reg and all their plates started XTT, so if you saw those three letters on an unmarked car you behaved yourself and smiled politely at the occupants. Bloke at work bought one when they were demobbed, XTT 12S and it was a good car by all accounts, had a zip in the headlining, but otherwise no visible sign of Police use. It had firmer shocks than normal though, and he reckoned it went like a stabbed rat, but engine wise appeared standard, so was probably just well thrashed and nice and loose.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Multipla Mick said:


> he reckoned it went like a stabbed rat, so was probably just well thrashed and nice and loose.


As is always the way!! With other types of ride too!


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

dont think they will be writting about vauxhall astra and hyundi's in the same way in 50 years...

great link.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

omg :doublesho


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

L4CKL said:


> dont think they will be writting about vauxhall astra and hyundi's in the same way in 50 years...
> 
> great link.


Indeed!



alan_mcc said:


> omg :doublesho


Tell me about it Alan. Some TASTY motors!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

very tasty indeed, McClane.

(felt good saying that )


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Good find:thumb:

Ever so slightly off topic...The legendary tv series The Sweeney is currently being made into a motion picture with Reagan played by Ray Winstone, can't wait!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Not to forget the Evo's and Subarus and VXR's that they have now too. And not forgetting this;


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Some highlights:

BMW528i









Lotus Cortina Mk2









Mk2 Grananda 2.8









Capri 2.8 (Mk3)









4x4 Granada 2.9i










Jag 340 3.8










XJ6 4.2 V8










Rover SD1 V8


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

S63 said:


> Good find:thumb:
> 
> Ever so slightly off topic...The legendary tv series The Sweeney is currently being made into a motion picture with Reagan played by Ray Winstone, can't wait!


I just hope they do it justice. I am a huge Sweeney fan, as are a lot of people I think, and love watching them now, all those kipper ties and flared trousers, and grimy backdrops with old, long forgotten 'motors' in the background. Watched an episode back to back with an episode of The Professionals recently, and the gritty Sweeney made the Profs seem a bit camp in comparison :lol:


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

Kent Police used to have this on the M20 at times chasing all the "fast cars" off the ferry from Dover


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

^^ I'm sure it was Essex police who had the RS200? as they shared the Ford Racing site in Boreham with Ford an till Ford moved out completely?

The photo is in Essex on the A12.



> In what is very obviously a promotional photo (no other cars around, two brand-new Fords in shot…), Essex Police got a go in a liveried-up RS200 to 'pull over' a Moonstone 3-Door for laughs. Good work if you can get it.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Good info! Either way... still awesome!!

Any more old photos about? I love these archive sort of things.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Japan has proper police cars


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ross said:


>


Never knew they'd used Daewoo's


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Today I saw a Hyundai police car, a I30 or whatever the hell it is....I was disgusted.

Say what you want about Vauxhall, at least the Vectra and Astra looked good as cop cars. 

Whatever next...a Prius?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

My last capri was D440KVM which was one of the last capris used by manchester police force


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

999 MOM on the old mini - bet that plate would be worth an absolute fortune now!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

butler2.8i said:


> My last capri was D440KVM which was one of the last capris used by manchester police force


Thats why I love making and collecting the scale models.


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> Today I saw a Hyundai police car, a I30 or whatever the hell it is....I was disgusted.
> 
> 
> 
> > however, to the untrained eye, people think the I30's are traffic bobbies....


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

yeah,sapphire copsworth and rs 200s!
i live about 2 miles away from where the rs 200s were built!
wilnecote,reliant factory tamworth.


----------

